# Standard Poodles in Japan?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Here is an interesting site. Holy, Moly, you weren't kidding about toy poodles being popular there. Look at the registration numbers. 

Poodles in Japan


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

That's a great website! Yep that pretty much confirms Japan's obsession with the toy poodles. But what's interesting is I'm also seeing a growing number of standards on there too. Hmmm. That's hopeful! I don't know how updates that website is but I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

In Japan the housing is very, very small, right? That would account for the preponderance of toy breeds. It would be hard to have a large dog in such a small space.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

A standard trimmed in one of those wild Asian clips would be a real conversation starter.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

outwest said:


> In Japan the housing is very, very small, right? That would account for the preponderance of toy breeds. It would be hard to have a large dog in such a small space.


Well yes and no. Small by American standards I can say for sure, but it isn't awfully small. It depends. We live in an apartment now, but the houses I've visited could be fine for one large dog, maybe two. More then that would be pushing it though I think.

I think other factors are making the toy dogs so popular, sadly not a lot of great reasons. There's there cuteness factor, the trend/accessory factor, the time factor with everyone working so much, and if they happen to love in an apartment or small hope that's a factor too. I'm not an expert though, just my experience from living here for 3 years. It's also a whole different story out in the countryside where space and houses can be considerably bigger.

I occasionally see large breed puppies at the pet shops (I know) but it goes to show some people are interested in big dogs. I also see people walking large breeds near our apartment area sometimes, I think the biggest I've seen being walked were Akitas and Labradors. They weren't very large but I think there's a pair of Samoyeds living nearby too.

In short, if you own a standard Japanese house, I think it's easier to have a small dog. But as long as a large breed gets enough exercise outside the home, I think it isn't a problem. ^_^


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> A standard trimmed in one of those wild Asian clips would be a real conversation starter.


You know I saw those! Ironically i'm not a fan actually. I prefer a short cut, maybe a simple puppy cut. ^_^


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A well bred standard poodle gets a whole lot of oooos and aaaahs.


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

outwest said:


> A well bred standard poodle gets a whole lot of oooos and aaaahs.


Oh I bet they do! Not important for me, but I'm sure the dog can't complain about the attention. ^^


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi- I live in Tokyo. I just got a toy poodle. I would have loved a standard(grew up with one) but apartments are too small here for a bigger dog.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I lived in Okinawa, Japan and adopted/rescued my miniature apricot poodle, Fifi, when she was four years old. I was amazed by the cost of owning a dog there. Luckily, the vets on the military base were wonderful. Fifi was "free" but her vet care was well over 20,000 by the time she passed at age 14. She was a wonderful dog and I still think about her and miss her every day. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

